# The Club Club



## Corbette (Sep 10, 2011)

Talk about your favourite varieties of clubs here. I am personally preferential to the nightstick myself:







It makes for an excellent single handed weapon and can be used for a variety of occasions. Excellent for subduing, beating, and incapacitating, without the risk of lethal injury.There is a reason police tend to use it.

Golf clubs are also a hot topic right now:







My favourite golf club is the chipper. Thanks to its higher loft it can easily lift the ball, which can be used for more than just getting out of a sand trap. True mastery of the chipper can lead to a great versatility at golf.

One of the most unappreciated clubs:







It always seemed to me like the clubs is the most unappreciated of all suits. I mean, spades is the highest suit in several card games, hearts are always used for things like the Queen of Hearts, diamonds are always the throw-in term in movies and things for the suit of a card, but clubs are never mentioned. They're so unassuming, in fact, that the 3 of _clubs_ is typically used as the duplicated card for "pick a card" type tricks you find in magic kits.

This club is *not* for discussing dance clubs.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2011)

What about Club Penguin?


----------



## Corbette (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like another club for penguins, to me


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes. A strip club for penguins. All very dirty and illicit and whatnot, but I'd just _love_ to discuss it with someone...


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 10, 2011)

this thread is now about strip clubs


----------



## Corbette (Sep 10, 2011)

What is your favourite strip club, ultraviolet?


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the ones with penguins, of course. Tuxedo penguins, for the true classy chap inside in my head.


----------



## Corbette (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like a place for fowl perverts.


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Psh. Hardly.


----------

